# New Edition...



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Just picked this up yesterday and shot it....

Very cool....

Willy

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=323&size=big&cat=500


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice gun. I want one.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I just picked mine up today, same gun w/ 6" barrel. Can't wait to shoot it!


----------

